

Moving My Startup from Ohio - Silicon Valley - osuburger
http://realandysparks.com/post/27347028130/ohio-to-silicon-valley

======
patrickambron
Really good post. We're in the process of doing something very similar, moving
from Upstate NY down to NYC. There are pro's and cons to each. Upstate was
great when we were building product. It was good to be isolated from
distraction and do absolutely nothing but build. Now that we are launched,
there are media relationships, mentorships and capital that just don't exist
upstate. It's figuring out what your company's priorities are where you need
to be to execute them best

~~~
SparksZilla
I'm glad you enjoyed it. Would love to read a bit about what your experience
has been like on the other coast.

------
joshglick
I think there is so much room for discussion here, being in a company thats
decided to stay and plant roots here in Ohio I hope to be able to add to this
conversation soon. I just don't have that information yet. Either way, great
post.

~~~
SparksZilla
I'd love to hear your thoughts in six months, Josh. I also have to recommend
you come out here and spend a couple weeks getting to know people, too =)

------
Nemisis7654
Great post, Andy. It's so awesome that you made this leap. I'd love to follow
you in the near future.

------
thesmart
There's no reason to waste cycles trying to figure out all the company stuff.
Laws in CA and the advice you will get about Delaware companies really smooth
everything out.

~~~
SparksZilla
You couldn't be more right. The legal advice on incorporation etc. has been a
huge help.

------
bbillingsley
So happy you guys are doing well! I wish more people would have been
supportive of your move - it was the right thing for you and LaunchGram.

~~~
SparksZilla
Thanks, Brian. Now it's our job to prove the move was the right thing to do
with some numbers!

------
ahmedsiddiqui
Welcome to the valley bro! I moved from MN and it was the best move ever.
Don't look back and keep plugging away.

~~~
SparksZilla
Thanks for your support, Ahmed. We do not intend to look back.

------
rgrieselhuber
Nice to see more folks from Ohio out here!

~~~
SparksZilla
Thanks, Ray! We should get a group of Ohio people together sometime soon. From
what I understand there aren't too many of us yet...

~~~
th0ma5
Let me know! I'd be interested in hearing from fellow Ohioans.

~~~
jmathai
Whereabouts in Ohio? Cincinnati, here.

------
dmor
So glad you are here and hope you will apply to YC too!

~~~
SparksZilla
Thanks. As soon as the next cycle of apps opens up we definitely will!

